# mediation & finances



## ctsny (Aug 27, 2020)

Has anyone else been required to go to mediation? Do you miss work because of mediation? I"m trying to prepare as many answers, if possible, for the screening of mediation. Do we have to complete the mediation sessions within a certain time (perhaps 90 days)? I'm worried that I'm going to get financially screwed over because my income this year will be less than last year due to covid-19.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

A lawyer can _recommend_ mediation. A judge can require it. If there is any time frame the judge would make that known. You can make appointments for the evening or days off. You shouldn't have to miss work for that. 

Do you have a lawyer?


----------



## ctsny (Aug 27, 2020)

Yes, I have an attorney. My attorney and his attorney just went though a virtual preliminary conference. That's how we got stuck with mediation. I was really hoping to avoid any contact with my soon to be ex during the divorce process but now I'm stuck. Good to know that I can ask the mediator during the screening or afterwards if I can schedule the sessions during the evening or weekends. Thanks. I kind of mentally freaked out and requested my attorney to be there during the screening as well.


----------

